# Iacobus Handl-Gallus: Moralia; Harmoniae morales (Excerpts)



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Singer Pur
Iacobus Handl-Gallus: Moralia; Harmoniae morales (Excerpts)

Release Date November 17, 2009
Duration01:13:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Court Chappel of St. George in Regensburg - Prüfening


----------

